# x-mas session in FFM



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. November 2004)

Hi. mir ist mla aufgefallen, dass es bis jetzt noch keine richtige Trialsession in Frankfurt a.M. gab,wo richtig viele trialer da waren, deswegen, jetzt miene Frage, wer hätte Bock am Sonntag den 12.12.04 eine x-mas Trialsession in FFM zu machen? 
Ich schlage folgenden Treffpunkt vor. 12.12.04 um 12Uhr am Haupteingang des Hauptbahnhofes. Von da aus könnte dann die session losgehen. am selben tag is auch ne andere streesession der DDD fahrer.
is aba egal, in FFM gibts richtig viele sachen zum trialen, meist schafft man das gar nicht alles an einem tag, deswegen an spots fehlt es auf keine Fall.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee, und wer hätte bock zu kommen?
Natürlich nur wenns wetter stimmt!!!
für alle nichtautofahrer: die bahnverbindung nach FFM hbf. ist meist sehr gut, also ist das keine ausrede 
Max 
P.S. wer selbstgebackene Weihnachtsplätzchen mitbringt ist sehr willkommen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi. mir ist mla aufgefallen, dass es bis jetzt noch keine richtige Trialsession in Frankfurt a.M. gab,wo richtig viele trialer da waren, deswegen, jetzt miene Frage, wer hätte Bock am Sonntag den 12.12.04 eine x-mas Trialsession in FFM zu machen?
> Ich schlage folgenden Treffpunkt vor. 12.12.04 um 12Uhr am Haupteingang des Hauptbahnhofes. Von da aus könnte dann die session losgehen. am selben tag is auch ne andere streesession der DDD fahrer.
> is aba egal, in FFM gibts richtig viele sachen zum trialen, meist schafft man das gar nicht alles an einem tag, deswegen an spots fehlt es auf keine Fall.
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee, und wer hätte bock zu kommen?
> ...



alles klar max, mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. ich werde mir an diesem tage auf jedenfall nichts vornehmen und kommen. vorraus gesetzt, ich habe schon mein neues bike fertisch.  
hmm........plätzchen, also wenn die bis nach ffm halten, hab ich was dabei, aber ich kann es nicht garantieren.  

also auf mich kannst du auf jedenfall zählen.  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (29. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S. wer selbstgebackene Weihnachtsplätzchen mitbringt ist sehr willkommen
> ...



Ich glaube, der Ara kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

Hi Maxi,

also wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich dieses mal zu 100% dabei.    Wie gesagt, die Hauptsache ist das es trocken ist. Mach bitte auch den toto klar.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## tommytrialer (29. November 2004)

em ich kann nicht, weil da is bei uns nikolaus motorradtrial und ich/und auch fast alle anderen aus Schatthausen müssen da helfen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. November 2004)

hey, wer im nikolaus kostüm trialt, bekommt von mir n mc donalds menu ausgegeben...

@tommy: ja bei uns is auch nikolaus trial. überschneidet sich leider, kann man nix machen.... XXX-mas urban session in FFM city.

wasn mit den kölnern, und stuttgarter buben??(ph1l und co. mit eingeschlossen) habts ihr denn bock?

@sebi: wenn das wetter stimmt und du nicht da bist, dann musste aber ne runde springen lassen, sonst is was los bub'   

Max


----------



## ecols (29. November 2004)

wer nackt, nur mit einer nikolausmütze bekleidet, trialt kriegt ein mc donalds von mir..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. November 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> wer nackt, nur mit einer nikolausmütze bekleidet, trialt kriegt ein mc donalds von mir..



wenn oberkörper frei auch reicht, bin ich dabei.   



			
				TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wer im nikolaus kostüm trialt, bekommt von mir n mc donalds menu ausgegeben...



hehe, mal sehn, was sich machen lässt. wenn ich bis dahin ein kostüm hab, mach ich das. das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.   
aber denkt jetzt nicht das ich wegen trialen komme. ich komme natürlich nur wegen den fresszeug.   

Jan


----------



## Smilymarco (29. November 2004)

Ich hoff ihr habt nich gegen nen Einradler ^^

zu 99% bin ich auch dabei

wegen dem Trial im Nikolauskostüm: gilt da auch nen roter Bademantel mit Mütze ?


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

Ich denke das wäre doch echt mal lustig, wenn jeder ein bißchen auf Nikolaus macht und wir dann durch FFM fetzen.


----------



## hopmonkey (30. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> wasn mit den kölnern, und stuttgarter buben??(ph1l und co. mit eingeschlossen) habts ihr denn bock?
> 
> ...


also ich werd das auf jeden fall einrichten, die anderen jungs ham sicher auch bock.

gude nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (30. November 2004)

ich kann nicht...hab am 13. zwischenprüfung!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. November 2004)

hey schlingsi, schade das de nicht kannst, ich wünsch dir aber viel glück für die prüfung...!!

so, wenn ich mal aufzählen darf:
-stuggi trialers. (ph1l, was mit dir?)
-freiburg trialers (sebi und ??oli??)
-de zoo-trialer...
-de bene, alex und ich sind auch schonmal dabei, und ich denke das ich noch mehr trialers hier aus de gegend zusammen trommeln kann.

ey ich seh gerade, dass der DDD treffpunkt um 11 ist. wollen wir uns auch um 11 treffen oder um 12?
ich denke für die von wieter wäre es besser um 11, oder??

wer noch??


----------



## Smilymarco (30. November 2004)

Ich


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. November 2004)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich



geil, ein einrad trialer, ich muss unbedingt ne digi mitnehmen, vorallem wenn ich da dann noch mitn nikolaus kostüm aufkreuze.   

Jan


----------



## Smilymarco (30. November 2004)

Wir (die Einradtrialer) werden hoffenltich noch mehr... hab mal was im Unicyclist.com Forum gepostet

http://www.unicyclist.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36592


Ich hoffe mal das des was wird  

und ich muss noch ein Nikoluasbart besorgen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Dezember 2004)

also der Jan G. kommt auch nach FFM.
wer noch???
es müssen noch welche kommen, dat jibbet doch nüscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei um dass stuggi-team etwas zu vergrößern


----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2004)

unabdingbar bei der X-mas Session..
Nikolausmützen.. Hier sofort bestellen!


----------



## Smilymarco (3. Dezember 2004)

treffen wir uns jetzt um 12 Uhr oder wie die DDDler um 11?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2004)

Also!!
TREFFPUNKT:
Hauptbahnhof Frankfurt a.M. vorm Haupteingang auf dem Platz um 11Uhr am Sonntag, den 12.12.04.

Wer kommt ganz sicher, bitte bescheit sagen!!!
Max


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Also!!
> TREFFPUNKT:
> Hauptbahnhof Frankfurt a.M. vorm Haupteingang auf dem Platz um 11Uhr am Sonntag, den 12.12.04.
> 
> ...



ich bin auf jedenfall da. zumindest solang wie ich mein bike noch hab. vielleicht komme ich schon mit meinen neuen bike. mein zug trifft erst 11.05 uhr ein. ich komme dann so schnell wie möglich zum treffpunkt. ihr müsst dann nur nachn nikolaus aufn bike ausschau halten.   

Jan


----------



## Smilymarco (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich werd auch da sein


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2004)

hey jungs bei der letzten FFM session im sommer kamen auch sehr viele bmx chicks, also gebt euch einen Ruck, dass lohnt sích, hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## ph1L (6. Dezember 2004)

porno max.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2004)

hey freiburg trialers, ihr kommt oder?
von den stuggi trialers kommen fast alle gluabe ich, jeden falls n par hamm schon zugesagt.


----------



## ringo667 (6. Dezember 2004)

Also Hopmonkey und ich kommen sicher, Stilart muss noch was abklären..., wird uns dann im Laufe der Woche bescheit geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (7. Dezember 2004)

Bin zwar momentan krank, aber bis zum Sonntag gehts wieder.
Also bin ich auch 99%ig da.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Dezember 2004)

yeeah. checkt mal das wetter, das wäre so top geil, wenn das wetter so wird!!
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=ADD&id=489

    betet für gutes Wetter!! 

Max


----------



## Smilymarco (7. Dezember 2004)

bissl   aber ansonsten geniales Wetter... ahuptsache trocken


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yeeah. checkt mal das wetter, das wäre so top geil, wenn das wetter so wird!!
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=ADD&id=489
> 
> betet für gutes Wetter!!
> ...



   

Jan


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Dezember 2004)

Also wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich wie gesagt dabei. Ich schreib einfach am Freitag rein ob ob ja oder nein.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Dezember 2004)

yo sebi check das mal, das du frei hast!!  damit wir ne runde rocken können, das letzte mal vor 2005....


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde alles geben um Frei zu haben. Dann geht die Post im FFM ab. Wieviele kommen denn???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Dezember 2004)

jo sebi, da wird was gehn in FFM.
ach es kommen recht viele. so an die 10 Biketrialer denke ich mal. vielleicht mehr, vielleicht weniger, aufjedenfall kommen noch 3 einradtrialer was ich schomma sehr top finde....(hier einen Gruß an Marco  )

also sebi hau rein bis sonntag... das wetter soll tibbedietopp werden, nur leicht bewölkt mit sunshinee......halt kalt aba egal, wofüt gibts klamotten 

Max


----------



## Smilymarco (9. Dezember 2004)

Dürften vielleicht sogar 5 sein   

Rocco, Nici aus FFM , Gossi aus Dudenhofen, mein Bruder und ich   

wobei es mit Gossi und Nici , glaub ich, nicht 100% ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Dezember 2004)

servus ,
max komm normalerweiße auch am so nach ffm
mtb rules.
(mir sind am 20" alle sperrklinken vom trial-eno rund geworden,
warum weiß net war auch nur 2 monate altja wan jetzt?
und schick mir bitte deine handy nummer per pm


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Dezember 2004)

sers,
fährt denn irgendjemand von euch durch butzbach mitn auto, wenn er nach ffm fährt und könnte mich vielleicht mitnehmen?? weil ich keine lust hab, mitn zug zu fahren, aber wenn mich keiner mitnehmen kann, muss ich wohl oda übel mitn zug fahren.

Jan


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Dezember 2004)

@ Max

komme gerade vom arbeiten und muss Morgen leider wieder ran. S C H E I S S E!!! Ich wäre so gerne mit euch ne Runde gefahren. Könnte grad  :kotz:


----------



## stonebreaker (10. Dezember 2004)

oh du frauenheld die kommen doch sowieso alle wegen dir. aber dafon abgesehen das ist meine anmeldung ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. ruf mich mal an wenn du los willst!!!!!!!!!!!! und bring nicht so viel mädels mit sonst kommen wir nicht zum fahren und ich habs echt mal wieder nötig                                                                                                                                                                                                           zu trialen. 
außerdem wird tschiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee ohne t gechrieben !!!!!!!!!!!!!
schiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
bis soinntag


----------



## Kinimod (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an Alle zusammen

Hab mich die Tage erst hier angemeldet. Deshalb meine Frage: 
Dürfen Neuanmelder auch kommnen?

Wenn ja bin ich dabei, komme dann aus Darmstadt mit dem Zug.

Mit hüpfenden Gruß

Dominik


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2004)

Kinimod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle zusammen
> 
> Hab mich die Tage erst hier angemeldet. Deshalb meine Frage:
> Dürfen Neuanmelder auch kommnen?
> ...



sers,
klar kannst du auch kommen. wie lang fährst du denn schon oda hast du erst angefangen??

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smilymarco (11. Dezember 2004)

warum sollten neulinge nicht auch kommen ?

ist ja auch die erste Session in der auch Einradler mitmachen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2004)

hi kinimod. natürlich dürfen auch anfänger kommen, es sind sogar anfänger erwünscht, wiel man denen etwas zeigen kann und die was dazu lernen und somit ein trialer mehr da is, der was robben kann. also bitte komm morgen......  Max


----------



## Kinimod (11. Dezember 2004)

Ja super, danke für die freundliche Begrüßung. 
Also hab einen richtigen Trialer ,Monty X-Lite 20 Zoll, jetzt seit Oktober und fahr seit dem nur noch Trial, davor CC und ein bischen Versuch mim DS- Bike zu trialen...

Na denn bis morgen, freu mich was zu lernen.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Smilymarco (11. Dezember 2004)

Also, wir kommen auf jeden Fall... falls wir um 11 noch net da sein sollten, wartet auf uns   

Könnte passiern, das wir im Stau stehn


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2004)

jo, wir warten natürlich auf alle, is doch klar. Falls es wirklich passieren sollte, dass einer soo zu spät kommt und wir vergessen, dass derjenige kommen wollte (aus irgendeinem Grund) dann einfach zur Hauptwache kommen is bei der Zeil, da werden wir wohl zum Großteil sien......Max


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jo, wir warten natürlich auf alle, is doch klar. Falls es wirklich passieren sollte, dass einer soo zu spät kommt und wir vergessen, dass derjenige kommen wollte (aus irgendeinem Grund) dann einfach zur Hauptwache kommen is bei der Zeil, da werden wir wohl zum Großteil sien......Max



ähm...bitte wo???     

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm...bitte wo???
> 
> Jan


aufm Klo.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> aufm Klo.



achso da.........neee, dann will ich nicht da hin, da stinkt es.  

Jan


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Dezember 2004)

sers jungs,
das war doch mal ne sau geile session. hat voll bock gemacht. das müssen wir auf jeden im frühjahr wiederholen, wenn es wärmer wird. war jaa wirklich sau kalt.   ich habe noch nen paar bilder, die ich nachher reinstellen werde, wenn ich sie bearbeitet hab.

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2004)

ja mann, der tag war echt soo top geil es wurde einige coole actions gemacht....
echt geil!! ich will bilder!!! JETZT!!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smilymarco (13. Dezember 2004)

nur die Ruhe... die kommen schon noch

das Video werd ich am WE mal schneiden und onlinestellen


----------



## Rocco (13. Dezember 2004)

shake, shake, shake...   
War super die Session.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Dezember 2004)

sers,
ich hab jetzt mal nen paar bilder von der session, sind nicht viele aber ich finde die cool.    

Max mit einem Sidehop auf 116 cm. war sehr geil.   







Toto mit einem tipper.






Seb mit einem Gap und Fw to Bw. war sehr stylisch.  






Max mit sehr geiler Railaction und dann auf die mauer unten links. sehr geil.   






Max mit oberst fääääätter Doppelrailaction.   






der Hopmonkey aufm brunnen. schon respekt, da überhaupt hoch zukommen.  






der Bene einmal über den brunnen. war sehr geil fand ich.   






und zu guter letzt der Jan "The Cat" Göhrig beim treter.  







Jan


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Dezember 2004)

nix von mir


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Dezember 2004)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> nix von mir



sorry, aber ich bin komischer weise nicht auf die idee gekommen, mal von jedem nen bild zu machen, aber du bist doch auf nen paar bildern im hintergrund zu sehen. reicht das denn nicht??   

Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Dezember 2004)

nix gegen MAX....(DON JUAN  )
aber der Sidehop ist nieeeeeeeemals 1,16 m     


fangt nicht an wie TRA..der auch nicht messen kann... lol

MfG

MARCO


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Dezember 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> nix gegen MAX....(DON JUAN  )
> aber der Sidehop ist nieeeeeeeemals 1,16 m
> 
> 
> ...



und ob der auf 116 cm war. wir standen alle dabei und haben beim messen zu geguckt. wir haben sogar 3 oda 4 mal nachgemessen.

Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Dezember 2004)

immer schön am Hinterrad MEssen nicht am VR...


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Dezember 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber ich bin komischer weise nicht auf die idee gekommen, mal von jedem nen bild zu machen, aber du bist doch auf nen paar bildern im hintergrund zu sehen. reicht das denn nicht??
> 
> Jan




Das nächste mal dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2004)

jo Marco, hast schon Recht auf dem bild sieht die Mauer wirklich extrem niedrig aus, aber es sind wirklich 116cm. direkt am HR sinds vielleicht 115, oder 115,5cm, wegen der Steigung, ich habe es aber persönlich gemessen... wirhaben etwa 5cm weiter richtung VR gemessen.....
Hätte man die Kamera etwas anders positioniert, würde das auch ganz anderes aussehen.....
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Dezember 2004)

na gut...dann werde ich dich diese mal noch verschonen...
aber das nächste mal..... ...

unterschätze niemals die dunkle Seite der MACHT....

PS: ausserdem ist das ja eigentlich die bestätigung das die Technik wie ich sie dir erklärt habe PERFEKT ist oder?!?!


----------



## biketrialer (14. Dezember 2004)

ohh shit ihr habt wieder das schlechteste foto von mir genommen..............
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Dezember 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> ohh shit ihr habt wieder das schlechteste foto von mir genommen..............
> toto



sorry, hab nur das eine von dir.....

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (14. Dezember 2004)

@zoo-trialer:
kein problem du, ich verzeih die fresse irgendwie immer auf den trialfotos.....  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ausserdem ist das ja eigentlich die bestätigung das die Technik wie ich sie dir erklärt habe PERFEKT ist oder?!?!


ich sag nur schiiiiie. man bruach schiiiiiie für sowas. BS war der burner.... 
Max (don juan  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

Hab mal ne (vielleicht) dumme frage:Ist der jan dort oben auf den bildern der jan von trialmarkt.de mit dem ich andauernd telefoniere,weil bei meinem bike mal wieder was kaputt ist?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich würd sagen das ist der und wo du jetzt auch hier im Forum Mitglied bist würde ich sagen das du dir erstmal einen richtigen Namen zulegst bevor du hier weiter postest


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne (vielleicht) dumme frage:Ist der jan dort oben auf den bildern der jan von trialmarkt.de mit dem ich andauernd telefoniere,weil bei meinem bike mal wieder was kaputt ist?



jaaaaa, genau das ist der.   

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

neee,sag mal wirklich ,denn durch deinen Smiley ist deine antwort ein bisschen uneindeutig.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> neee,sag mal wirklich ,denn durch deinen Smiley ist deine antwort ein bisschen uneindeutig.



jaa, wirklich, das ist der jan göhrig.

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

@ZOO!-Trialer : Danke ,da kann ich heute wenigstens ruhig schlafen

@MSC-Trialer : MIR gefällt mein name.......und dass ist auch gut so!


----------



## Schevron (17. Dezember 2004)

wann kommt das Video???


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> jaa, wirklich, das ist der jan göhrig.
> 
> Jan



Ist der jan göhrig wirklich noch so jung (sieht er auf den bildern jedenfalls aus).hab mir den jan immer etwas älter vorgestellt


----------



## Smilymarco (18. Dezember 2004)

habs schon aufm PC
heute werd ich es aber leider nicht schneiden können, da ich ab 14 Uhr unterwegs bin

Am Sonntag schneid ich es dann und werds dann bei endelogine (oder so ähnlich) online stellen


----------



## isah (18. Dezember 2004)

Warum nicht bei trials-shack? 
eengidoee oder so find ich extrem langsam, und das mit der beschränkung nervt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (18. Dezember 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht bei trials-shack?
> eengidoee oder so find ich extrem langsam, und das mit der beschränkung nervt auch.



wenn mir ma einer verrät wie man bei trials-shack mittem mac das video auf festplatte speichert, dann würde ich das vielleicht auch befürworten. ich kann immer nur streamen...


----------



## ecols (18. Dezember 2004)

musst maln andern browser probiern..


----------



## biketrialer (18. Dezember 2004)

der is 26, was habt ihr denn gedacht?
toto


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

hab ihn durch seine stimme aufjedenfall über 30 geschätzt,halt älter als er auf den bildern aussieht


----------

